# anyone watch AMC??



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Are you watching it today??? HOLY COW!!!:jaw:


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Well, I turned on the AMC channel and wondered why the movie "Brubaker" drew such a response from you. It took a few minutes before I figured out you must be talking about All My Children. Am I right?

Can you tell I don't watch daytime soaps? ound:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I DO, I DO I Do!!!! 
BUT don't tell me anything!!! I haven't watched yesterday OR todays yet!!! 
We don't have cable so I have to watch it online!
How long have you been watching it!?
Who is your favorite/least favorite characters!?


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I have been watching All my Children since day 1. way back in 1970. They just celebrated their 40th year.
My daughter just turned 40 and I started watching it when I was pregnant with her.
Erica will always be my fav. charactor! I hate liza right now. (That is not the original Liza from way back when.) LOL
I was just wondering...It is not on a cable channel why do you need to watch in on line???


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL, I have been watching it since College, I think I started back in 1996... and YES, I remember the REAL Liza, I have never liked this new one... she is WAY to young to be Colby's mother! LOL
We used to get ABC, but for some reason we don't recieve it 80% of the time now... not sure why. We just have the digital converter box and bunny ears, we don't pay for TV at all!  thank goodness for the computer! 
p.s I am totally watching yeterdays episode right now!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

OKAY. I just finished YESTERDAYS Epi... and OMG is all I can say right now.... I can NOT wait till todays epi is online and I can watch it!!!!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

now you all have me wondering. I haven't watched in a good few years, but I think I still know most of the main characters. Is this a sweeps week?


----------



## Kati (Feb 20, 2010)

I started watching in high school. In college we all scheduled our classes around it. No one EVER scheduled a class at 1. I'm still working so I don't know what happened. How do you watch on line?


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL, I totally scheduled my college classes around it too! ha ha ha!
you can watch it on ABC.com or Hulu, I prefer Hulu, MUCH easier and faster to load... and they only post the last 5 episodes, so you have to sort of keep up... 
I try to watch it the day after, as soon as I can!  I am DYING to see todays epi, but I have to wait till tomorrow morning... sigh....


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Ohh wow!

I am totally glad I didn't respond to this thread earlier when I saw it, but got sidetracked, because I was going to say..

i LOVE the show BREAKING BAD!!

But, that is on AMC, and a show about a high school chemistry teacher with cancer who starts cooking crystal meth to make money for his family to have when he dies..

totally not all my children, I"m glad I didn't make a fool...lol

Kara


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

That's funny Kara. My first impression was also about things on AMC.


----------

